# Armenia-Italia -- Qualificazioni Mondiali 2014 - Venerdì 12/10/2012, ore 19:00



## Blu71 (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Armenia-Italia -- Qualificazioni Mondiali 2014 - Venerdì 12/10/2012, ore 19:00*

Gruppo B


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2012)

Occhio a Mkhitaryan


----------



## Jaqen (10 Ottobre 2012)

Giocherà Giaccherini o un cesso bianconero a random al posto di ElSha, sicuro.


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2012)

Meglio che i nostri non giochino


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meglio che i nostri non giochino



Si appunto gia siamo scarsi, gia abbiamo dei supercessi in panchina e se in piu i pochi "buoni" si rompono..nammo bene allora


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meglio che i nostri non giochino


Vabbè tanto ormai LOL


----------



## Hammer (10 Ottobre 2012)

La presenza di Giaccherini in campo mi spingerebbe a mandare Traorè per una spedizione punitiva in camera di Prandelli.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Ottobre 2012)

*L’Italia di Prandelli è l’Italia dei figli e dei figliastri*

Massimiliano Gallo

L’allenatore della Juventus, lo squalificato Antonio Conte, ordina al commissario tecnico della Nazionale come allenare i suoi giocatori. E Prandelli obbedisce. Per loro allenamento differenziato. Questa foto, con i cinque juventini, è l’emblema del nostro Paese dove sempre esisteranno corsie preferenziali.

È l’Italia dei figli dei figliastri. È l’immagine di un Paese a diverse velocità: da un lato l’Italia dei garantiti e dei raccomandati; dall’altro quella dei figli di nessuno. E già che volete che sia. In fondo è calcio, pallone, in un articolo peraltro scritto da chi Juventus non tifa, anzi. Ma questa fotografia, dei cinque giocatori juventini che si allenano in disparte in Nazionale, è l’emblema dell’Italia. Della stessa Italia dei Fiorito (sì, lo so, Fiorito ruba).

È l’Italia che porta la firma di Cesare Prandelli, il commissario tecnico che prende ordini al telefono da un allenatore di club, quell’Antonio Conte peraltro squalificato dalla giustizia sportiva per la vicenda del calcio scommesse.

Antonio Conte ha alzato il telefono e ha “suggerito” a Prandelli come allenare i suoi. Se proprio li desidera nella sua Nazionale. L’obbediente commissario tecnico ha preso carte e penna e annotato tutto. E si è comportato di conseguenza. Un comportamento certificato, messo nero su bianco, in un articolo de La Stampa, quotidiano della famiglia Agnelli, juventino nell’anima. Basta leggere l’articolo dell’inviato da Coverciano, dov’è in ritiro la Nazionale. Titolo: «Prandelli e il “codice Conte”: i bianconeri lavorano a parte».

Figurarsi, nulla accadrà. Ma è un pessimo segnale lanciato dall’allenatore della Nazionale, peraltro non nuovo a figuracce del genere, e dalla Federcalcio. Stabilire che anche nello sport ci siano corsie preferenziali è il peggiore segnale che si possa trasmettere. Ai giovani e non solo. 

*linkiesta.it*


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

L'avevo sentita su studio sport la storia dei gobbi che si allenano diversamente dagli altri.Ridicolo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Triste, parecchio triste, sarebbe più giusto se si allenassero anche i restanti compagni della nazionale in quel modo. Anche se la cosa mi pare un pò strana.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Italia, Balotelli in dubbio: si scalda Giovinco

L'attaccante uscito dal campo durante la partitella per problemi respiratori: si tratta di un'influenza che potrebbe tenerlo fuori dal match con l'Armenia. Il ct consegna la formazione con una X al posto del nome del giocatore del Manchester City

YEREVAN - Una X al posto di Balotelli, l'unica incognita che resta da sciogliere per Prandelli in vista della partita importantissima contro l'Armenia. Eh sì, perché l'attaccante azzurro, che stava giocando la partitella insieme ad Osvaldo per testare la coppia titolare, è uscito dal campo con problemi respiratori durante il match e ha raggiunto gli spogliatoi, dove è stato visitato dal medico: difficoltà respiratorie e febbre il responso, sembra quindi difficile che SuperMario possa farcela. Al suo posto potrebbe giocare Giovinco, riproponendo così in azzurro il tandem già visto contro la Bulgaria con Osvaldo, uscito anche lui dolorante per una botta alla tibia destra che ha provocato spavento ma non preoccupazione in vista della partita.

Ecco la formazione azzurra domani in campo, consegnata dal ct: Buffon; Maggio, Barzagli, Bonucci, Criscito; Pirlo, Marchisio, De Rossi, Montolivo; Osvaldo, X.

Fonte: cds


----------



## The P (11 Ottobre 2012)

Conte sempre il solito, Prandelli ha le palle di un cioccolatino lindth


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Conte sempre il solito, Prandelli ha le palle di un cioccolatino lindth



Che ti aspettavi?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

ecco dove deve giocare montolivo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

rigore per la juve

- - - Aggiornato - - -

pirlo pallone d'oroooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Frikez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Monto


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Gol juve pirlo su rigore


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Montolivo trequartista sembra un altro giocatore.Mi sa che è l'ora che sposti il suo raggio d'azione piu' avanti!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

ho letto che montolivo non ci voglia giocare trequartista, non mi sembra proprio

- - - Aggiornato - - -

rotfl sbonucci


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ma quanto è scarso da 1 a 10 Bobonucci


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ma stanno giocando adesso?
Si vede che sono molto interessato


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

De Rossi non mi sembra più il giocatore di un tempo...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque sta italia ha fatto il miracolo all'europeo ora sta tornando alla sua mediocrita. Cioe si stanno difendendo contro L'ARMENIA


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

aahahahahaha che scarsoni mamma mia che scarsoni


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Ottobre 2012)

Mkhitaryan


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] St'Erminia....


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> @Tifo'o St'Erminia....



Gentili l'ha chiamata più volte Romania


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gentili l'ha chiamata più volte Romania



E' uguale!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng + 7 milioni, secondo voi ce lo danno Michitarian?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] St'Erminia....



La dama con Ermmminia


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2012)

Mamma mia sto Montolivo


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Gioperdo è più scarso del previsto


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

OT : Capello batte Cristina, Russia - Portogallo 1-0 Kerzhakov

La Svezia rimonta le Far Oer con gol decisivo di Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Mi che questi manco vanno a fare il Mondiale. Cioe dai l'ARMENIA io non ho parole...si stanno facendo prendere a pallonate dall'st.armeria pazzesco da mandare nelle miniere


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Ottobre 2012)

Mamma mia, uno degli attacchi più scarsi mai visti...io non vorrei Giovinco manco titolare nella Juve e me lo ritrovo in nazionale. Osvaldo non pervenuto...


----------



## iceman. (12 Ottobre 2012)

Io porto avanti la mia tesi, giovinco e' scarsissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

se entra giaccherson la vinciamo... ma se lo riserva per la danimarca

- - - Aggiornato - - -

una volta schieravamo in attacco i vari Del Piero, Vieri, Toni, Inzaghi, Totti, Montella...

ora Bosvaldo e Joevinco....


----------



## iceman. (12 Ottobre 2012)

La puccia il gila


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2012)

Io l'avevo detto di stare attenti a Mkhitaryan


----------



## Frikez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Voglio Alberto da Biella!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Giovinco è uno scarsone ma brandelli lo fa giocare perche viene dalla rube


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

mio Dio Maggio e Criscito


----------



## Frikez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Buffon


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2012)

La mette il faraone


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Ottobre 2012)

Entra Elsha.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

entra il Faraone per Gioperdo


----------



## Frikez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Daje Stephan!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

meno male che Giovinco si è rotto altrimenti giocava fino al 90'


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Ottobre 2012)

De Zozzi.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Bravo De Roten


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Io non riesco a capire come pirla sia rinato boh


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2012)

Immeritato!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

grandi Monto ed Elsha

- - - Aggiornato - - -

grandi Monto ed Elsha


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ma questi juventini che in nazionale fanno ridere?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Che squadra immonda comunque ma come hanno fatto ad arrivare alla finale agli europpei? Bah...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

sbonucciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Mamma mia sti gobbi che pena
Ma poi esce pirla dentro giaccherini? Ma perche ostaggi di sti gobbi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Ottobre 2012)

Che cesso Sborrucci...Peccato che poi fa i mega gol con lo Shakhtar


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Mamma mia sto giaccherini ma che lo mettono a fare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma questi juventini che in nazionale fanno ridere?



Poi nella Juve diventano fenomeni bah


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

****o elsha quasi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

bosvaldo c'è


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sto Osvaldo comunque non è male. Magari lo avessimo noi lì davanti


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che esulta quel gobbo di brandelli ?Che esulta? Che si stavano facendo prendere a pallonate dall'arrmmenia


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2012)

grazie brandelli che risparmi 3' a montolivo


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

EL sharawi come bravo molto bravo


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Osvaldo comunque non è male. Magari lo avessimo noi lì davanti



Ha fisico, ha tecnica e vede la porta. Ha un problema però grande come una casa ed è la testa. Certo concordo con te, magari ad averlo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poi nella Juve diventano fenomeni bah



hanno vicino gente come vucinic vidal lichsteiner asamoah e li fanno sembrare più forti di quelli che sono in realtà


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2012)

si tipo boadeng e nocerino con ibra l'anno scorso .


Comunque dormolivo e giovinco pietosi


----------



## Brontolo (13 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Boateng + 7 milioni, secondo voi ce lo danno Michitarian?


la satta e 7 milioni e l'affare è chiuso, per come sta giocando boateng lo metterebbero nella squadra riserve.


----------



## esjie (13 Ottobre 2012)

Questo è squalificato e non solo gli è permesso di allenare la squadra, ma pure la nazionale.

Su Prandelli...vi rimando a una famosa citazione del Piscio, poeta veneto.


----------



## tamba84 (13 Ottobre 2012)

serve cassano come il pane a questa nazionale,serve uno che dia un pò di fantasia, giovinco è troppo discontinuo.


il gol dell' armenia cmq non era regolare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> si tipo boadeng e nocerino con ibra l'anno scorso .
> 
> 
> Comunque dormolivo e giovinco pietosi



montolivo è stato tra i migliori in campo soprattutto nel primo tempo ha fatto una grandissima partita,visto come ha giocato io lo impiegherei trequartista al posto di boa nel 4-2-3-1 è molto meglio in quel ruolo


----------



## tamba84 (13 Ottobre 2012)

pirlo è da 2 anni che è rinato,che poi a noi roda ma ha ritrovato gli stimoli dato che la classe non la perdi mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Ottobre 2012)

Sta Italia comunque è davvero scarsa, contro la Danimarca perdono.

Ps: Bobbooooonucci dopo la partita di ieri, non dovrebbe piu vedere il campo. Ma per il gobbo brandelli questo è impossibile, o meglio toglie bobonucci e mette chiellini forse farà cosi.
ps2: esce pirla dentro giaccherini. La politica rube di brandelli è agghiacciante.


----------



## tamba84 (13 Ottobre 2012)

ma come fate sempre a tifare contro la nazionale del vostro paese???

non lo capirò mai


----------



## Marilson (13 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> montolivo è stato tra i migliori in campo soprattutto nel primo tempo ha fatto una grandissima partita,visto come ha giocato io lo impiegherei trequartista al posto di boa nel 4-2-3-1 è molto meglio in quel ruolo


nel 4-2-3-1 non c'è nessun trequartista


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sta Italia comunque è davvero scarsa, contro la Danimarca perdono.
> 
> Ps: Bobbooooonucci dopo la partita di ieri, non dovrebbe piu vedere il campo. Ma per il gobbo brandelli questo è impossibile, o meglio toglie bobonucci e mette chiellini forse farà cosi.
> ps2: esce pirla dentro giaccherini. La politica rube di brandelli è agghiacciante.


Tifo'o com'è sta Danimarca???


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2012)

gentili ieri si è superato

- ha pareggiato la romania

- lo juventino criscito

- pirlo segna il suo terzo gol consecutivo in azzurro su punizione!

- osvaldo con i muscoli del collo manda la palla in rete

- il mister mario prandello

- il vantaggio lo ricordiamo, siglato dal romanista andrea de rossi!

- il centrocampista del milan daniele de rossi


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o com'è sta Danimarca???


Hanno pareggiato contro la rep cieca ed ieri contro la Bulgaria in bulgaria 1-1, con gol di Bender.

Sicuramente la prossima la vinceranno, fuori casa poi sono forti.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno pareggiato contro la rep cieca ed ieri contro la Bulgaria in bulgaria 1-1, con gol di Bender.
> 
> Sicuramente la prossima la vinceranno, fuori casa poi sono forti.



Addirittura vincono in Italia???In 11 vs 10 a stento hanno pareggiato in Bulgaria!


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> nel 4-2-3-1 non c'è nessun trequartista



ce ne sono ben 3, io intendo quello centrale lo può fare lui chiamali come vuoi quei 3 io li chiamo trequartisti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Ottobre 2012)

ottimo risultato...ora sono curioso di vedere cosa facciamo contro la Danimarca che è una bella squadra


----------



## pennyhill (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sta Italia comunque è davvero scarsa, contro la Danimarca perdono.
> 
> Ps: Bobbooooonucci dopo la partita di ieri, non dovrebbe piu vedere il campo. Ma per il gobbo brandelli questo è impossibile, o meglio toglie bobonucci e mette chiellini forse farà cosi.
> ps2: esce pirla dentro giaccherini. La politica rube di brandelli è agghiacciante.



Già detto in passato, vorrei vedere chi fa questi discorsi, messo al posto di Prandelli, evitando di convocare i gobbi, sarebbe bellissimo. 

Anche solo dando uno sguardo alla classifica: 

Napoli: De Sanctis e Maggio ci sono, manca Cannavaro, immagino il salto di qualità che farebbe la nazionale convocandolo, magari con Aronica e Gamberini.

Lazio: Il miglior italiano per rendimento è sicuramente Candreva, convocato. Poi, se Mauri 33 anni, e Biava 35, restano a casa, non mi scandalizzo.

Inter: Non considerando Cassano, c'è Ranocchia, li ricordo certi commenti su sta pertica, comunque convocato. 

Fiorentina: Viviano c'è (ovvio, Prandelli convoca 6.000 portieri  ) poi chi dovrebbe convocare, Pasqual? 
Roncaglia magari, che è argentino. 

Roma: Balzaretti c'è, Destro e Osvaldo anche, ovviamente De Rossi è sempre al suo posto, Totti ha lasciato anni fa.

Catania: Immagino quanto possa servire Lodi, in una nazionale che ha De Rossi, Pirlo e Verratti. il 36enne Legrottaglie rappresenterebbe il futuro.

Sampdoria: Berardi è buono, peccato giochi già per la Svizzera.

Ho preso solo le prime 8, c'è un giocatore che non ho nominato e che avrei portato, ed è Florenzi, per il resto al posto di Prandelli non credo riuscirei a fare scelte molto diverse, sicuramente non porterei quattro portieri.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]. Guarda che mica intendo pirla, marchisio, buffone e barzagli.
Bonucci è uno scarsone ma scarso scarso, chiunque è meglio di lui.
E giaccherini non PUO E NON DEVE GIOCARE.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]. Guarda che mica intendo pirla, marchisio, buffone e barzagli.
> Bonucci è uno scarsone ma scarso scarso, chiunque è meglio di lui.
> E giaccherini non PUO E NON DEVE GIOCARE.


Bonucci è fortissimo.Qualsiasi difensore,ieri,avrebbe sofferto contro una squadra del genere.
Ps:specifico che si tratta di una battuta,la partita non l'ho nemmeno vista,se non a sprazzi


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Ottobre 2012)

Forza armenia, forza bulgaria, forza danimarca. Quest'idaglia deve soccombere.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Forza armenia, forza bulgaria, forza danimarca. Quest'idaglia deve soccombere.



Dai Heis,vai contro la nazionale perche' ci sono molti juventini???


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Ottobre 2012)

No, sono altri i motivi. Di certo quello non aiuta. Tuttavia, io mi riconosco solo nel Milan (più oggi che quando c'era lo zingaro svedese), non in una nazionale.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> No, sono altri i motivi. Di certo quello non aiuta. Tuttavia, io mi riconosco solo nel Milan (più oggi che quando c'era lo zingaro svedese), non in una nazionale.


Bah.Non capisco la citazione di Ibrahimovic.Che diavolo c'entra?
(e per precisare,non sono un fan di Zlatan,ma non lo odio)


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Ottobre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> gentili ieri si è superato
> 
> - ha pareggiato la romania
> 
> ...



la rai è sempre più agghiacciante.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

"Il centrocampista del Milan Daniele De Rossi" Rotfl,magari


----------



## Heisenberg (14 Ottobre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Bah.Non capisco la citazione di Ibrahimovic.Che diavolo c'entra?
> (e per precisare,non sono un fan di Zlatan,ma non lo odio)



E' sintomatica, necessaria quella citazione.


----------

